# Update 2: Moar bigger saw, 36" bar, Muff Mod and 16 incher for 310



## Bullvi22 (Dec 31, 2014)

New guy from West Virginia checking in! Here are some humble ipotato pics to show I'm not a complete poser . 40" Pecan was all my 20" bar wanted, but we managed. Been keepin my lids peeled for something a little bigger sawwise ever since...  . Cad seems to be very much like EBR disease after all.



















Update 3-13 

Picked up a 16" b&c for the 310, and have been working on a muffler mod in my spare time. Isn't it cute? 

I'm itching to try out the new 36 incher on the 660 for sure! I've only run about a half tank of fuel through it, doggone winter! Spring can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Finksies (Jan 12, 2015)

Whoah, big timbah for that saw. I bet you could run a 25" bar on that saw with a skip chain, just take it slow. That's what I run on my 362 which is similar in size. I have the 660 for the big stuff though


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Finksies said:


> Whoah, big timbah for that saw. I bet you could run a 25" bar on that saw with a skip chain, just take it slow. That's what I run on my 362 which is similar in size. I have the 660 for the big stuff though



You know it's funny you mention it because I just ordered a 24" bar with a skip tooth chain from baileys night before last. Hate to go and buy a bigger saw because I don't think I'm likely to run into big wood very often, but I'd be happy to have to! 

I debated between the 310 and the equivalent size pro saw when I bought it back in '08, I'm thinking the pro saw I was lookin at was a 362, that sound right?


----------



## Finksies (Jan 12, 2015)

Bullvi22 said:


> You know it's funny you mention it because I just ordered a 24" bar with a skip tooth chain from baileys night before last. Hate to go and buy a bigger saw because I don't think I'm likely to run into big wood very often, but I'd be happy to have to!
> 
> I debated between the 310 and the equivalent size pro saw when I bought it back in '08, I'm thinking the pro saw I was lookin at was a 362, that sound right?



Yep or 361 back then.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 12, 2015)

The 310 will be a bit puny with that bar. That tree is huge for a 310, but I admire your work ethic. Having a Pecan that large would keep me in "smoke wood" for a good while. Welcome to the Forum. You will learn quite a bit here. If I had to cut a tree that size once a year (knowing what I know now) I would not hesitate to look for a used Stihl 044 or even a 046 (MS460). Running a 70cc saw will make you feel like you have "come of age." Perhaps if there is a get together within driving distance and you can handle one -- you will be impressed. Have a great week.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> The 310 will be a bit puny with that bar. That tree is huge for a 310, but I admire your work ethic. Having a Pecan that large would keep me in "smoke wood" for a good while. Welcome to the Forum. You will learn quite a bit here. If I had to cut a tree that size once a year (knowing what I know now) I would not hesitate to look for a used Stihl 044 or even a 046 (MS460). Running a 70cc saw will make you feel like you have "come of age." Perhaps if there is a get together within driving distance and you can handle one -- you will be impressed. Have a great week.



Again, you guys read my mind. I've kept my lids peeled for a 70cc class saw to come up used, still doing the research on what kind of money it'll take to buy one. The bar and chain are a placeholder to get me by. The landowner came out the last time I was noodling some up and told me he never thought he'd actually see that old trunk cut up! 

I've given some pecan wood away for smokin already, the heartwood is nice lookin stuff for sure! 

I'd love to come to a get together! No idea how close by one would be, not much happens round here.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-660-r-with-dp-muffler.270172/#post-5151212

Well guys I'm takin the plunge! Can't wait! Sold an old .22 and scraped up enough to pony up for a big stihl, wish me luck!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good gravy man! You didn't just step up -- you got snatched up! WHOA! That's a nice saw! Congratulations.
I'd say the next big tree you cut you're going to be saying, "Man, I wish I had done this a lot sooner"


----------



## Finksies (Jan 15, 2015)

I love my 660. The thing is a bruser, I have a 25" bar an 32"er for it. I would keep the 310 for sure though.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Good gravy man! You didn't just step up -- you got snatched up! WHOA! That's a nice saw! Congratulations.
> I'd say the next big tree you cut you're going to be saying, "Man, I wish I had done this a lot sooner"



Yea, I just couldn't pass up the chance!
I can't wait to run that beast, will be a new experience for sure


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Finksies said:


> I love my 660. The thing is a bruser, I have a 25" bar an 32"er for it. I would keep the 310 for sure though.



I'm lookin at bars now, wondering if that 24" I just ordered for the 310 will fit? 3003 series bar, right?


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, all of the "Pro" saws from Stihl, the 026 to the 066 use the 3003 mount. My 024 does, too, but I think the newest version, MS241 uses the smaller mount.
A Stihl Chart: http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/.../STIHL-Saw-Chain-Selection-Identification.pdf
An Oregon Lookup site: http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG
At a quick glance, this reference looks pretty comprehensive: http://www.chainsawbars.co.uk/media/documents/guidebar-info.pdf


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 16, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> Yes, all of the "Pro" saws from Stihl, the 026 to the 066 use the 3003 mount. My 024 does, too, but I think the newest version, MS241 uses the smaller mount.
> A Stihl Chart: http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/.../STIHL-Saw-Chain-Selection-Identification.pdf
> An Oregon Lookup site: http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG
> At a quick glance, this reference looks pretty comprehensive: http://www.chainsawbars.co.uk/media/documents/guidebar-info.pdf




Great info! Thanks!


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Well the saw arrived this morning via UPS, just as promised. Everything was great! After the pugs gave everything the once over I took the saw down and tried it out on a pine log I had layin in the yard and all I can saw is WOW! Now I see why my poor 310 gets dumped on compared to saws like this!


----------



## Stihl99 (Feb 7, 2015)

Congrats on the 660R wow that is a huge bump in power almost double so good job, but I would keep and not sell that 310 it is a good saw and perfect for the smaller stuff.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Feb 8, 2015)

Stihl99 said:


> Congrats on the 660R wow that is a huge bump in power almost double so good job, but I would keep and not sell that 310 it is a good saw and perfect for the smaller stuff.



Thanks! I finally got a chance to use both of them back to back yesterday, and the 310's place here is safe. It is amazing the difference between the two, but the 310 definitely feels like a smooth, tame limbing saw in comparison to the 660R. If baileys would ever get some woodlandPRO 16" bars back in stock I think that'll be the way I go with it. Blows me away how quick and easy the 660 makes bucking and noodling, saves a lot of time and elbow grease!


----------



## BeatCJ (Feb 8, 2015)

If you are looking for a 16" bar, I bought one from this thread in the Tradin' Post, good deal, and I got it quickly. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-and-nos-stihl-mount-bars-new-bars-added.264562/ I like 0.325 pitch on smaller saws, but if you want 3/8, he has those, too. An 18" would be fine on you MS310. Of course, for years and years, my only saw had a 20" bar, I think you would be fine to stay with that.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Feb 8, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> If you are looking for a 16" bar, I bought one from this thread in the Tradin' Post, good deal, and I got it quickly. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-and-nos-stihl-mount-bars-new-bars-added.264562/ I like 0.325 pitch on smaller saws, but if you want 3/8, he has those, too. An 18" would be fine on you MS310. Of course, for years and years, my only saw had a 20" bar, I think you would be fine to stay with that.


 

I keep a sharp eye out the tradin post, I just havent put forth enough effort to buy one yet I suppose, too busy looking at used saws I dont need. Haha.I was just doing some reading earlier today about the pros/cons of a .325 pitch setup. The saw runs a 3/8 now, I'd have to change sprockets to run a .325 right?


----------



## BeatCJ (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't bother. I have the 0.325 on my 024 and the son's 026, and 3/8 on the bigger saws.


----------



## hseII (Feb 8, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> Yes. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't bother. I have the 0.325 on my 024 and the son's 026, and 3/8 on the bigger saws.


I spent $$ trying to prove this wrong: 50cc class saw, .325".

70cc class and up, 3/8".

I guess I've got to lump 268s into that last category.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Feb 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> I spent $$ trying to prove this wrong: 50cc class saw, .325".
> 
> 70cc class and up, 3/8".
> 
> I guess I've got to lump 268s into that last category.


 Food for thought, thanks for the input fellas!


----------



## Bullvi22 (Mar 15, 2015)

bump for update


----------

